# Light recommendation for a 36" planted tank with C02 injection LED/CF



## sundragon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a 4x t5-HO 39W unit that needs replacement. I have a 36" long, 24" deep, 21" high rimless tank (57G) with a light suspension hanger. 
I've got the current light set to 26" from the substrate. 
I would like to have medium/high for the carpeted plants. 

I want to have consistent quality light vs wiz bang features, aside from being able to have the lights come on and off via timer. 

What would you recommend for LED?
What would you recommend for CF?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

What is your budget? Do you want a solid light or pendants? Do you want all the bells and whistle or plain jane? 24" water depth makes things harder on a budget.


----------



## sundragon (Dec 13, 2010)

No more than ~$300. a single unit would be better as I have a hanger that I can use to suspend the light as it's currently doing.

"I want to have consistent quality light vs wiz bang features, aside from being able to have the lights come on and off via timer. "

Thanks!



TAB said:


> What is your budget? Do you want a solid light or pendants? Do you want all the bells and whistle or plain jane? 24" water depth makes things harder on a budget.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely use LEDs. Saving all that money on bulb replacement alone makes it worth it. 

I think having one with a dimmer (and therefore intensity control) is really important. I like to have on the high end of reasonable light but be able to dim it down to whatever works best, even if that's turned down a bit. The flexibility is important. It's DEFINITELY not a wiz-bang feature, at least not in its simplest form. A simple preprogram daylight routine is enough. You don't need full hour by hour control of intensity and color temperature. That could probably be considered a whiz bang feature. It's really helpful to be able to generate barely enough light to grow moss to all the way to the surface of the sun or anything in between. And being able to take a break and grow some slower growing plants for a while if you get too busy. And not spooking your fish in the morning. And really life saving if the fixture turns out to be too strong and you can't do much about other than raise the lights or use floaters to avoid disaster...

I use a RAPIDLED fixture I built a few years back (and that I replaced the LEDs once on) with a three option daylight ramp and it works well enough. Some day I'll definitely try something fancier in the future but for now this is fine. Others may be better able to inform you about commercial models that fit the bill.

In any case, I think you should be able get something with the ability the control intensity and/(hopefully) simple daylight program for your budget.


----------



## Allexx46 (Oct 27, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0739VD5H1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

These come in all sizes. They do a good job for me. If you need more light, just get another one. Amazon will take them back if you buy Prime. if you want higher light than this Finnex makes a hellishly bright model. These get hot. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH9HUQ0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1. Again if you want more light get 2. all in your $300 budget. Current and Fluval make units with remotes that you can set your own light intensity and color with but expect to pay for this.


----------



## sundragon (Dec 13, 2010)

Allexx46 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0739VD5H1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1
> 
> These come in all sizes. They do a good job for me. If you need more light, just get another one. Amazon will take them back if you buy Prime. if you want higher light than this Finnex makes a hellishly bright model. These get hot.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH9HUQ0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1. Again if you want more light get 2. all in your $300 budget. Current and Fluval make units with remotes that you can set your own light intensity and color with but expect to pay for this.


Thank you!


----------

